# faster maximas



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

ive got a 98 automatic maxima and i wanna do some things to make it go faster. can anyone suggest what i should do to it thanks


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

first get an intake then a y-pipe....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

alrite thanks


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

How much do you want to spend?



Pdid2908 said:


> *ive got a 98 automatic maxima and i wanna do some things to make it go faster. can anyone suggest what i should do to it thanks *


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

how ever much it cost


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

what brand makes good or the best perfomance y-pipe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

cattman makes the best y pipe


----------



## Aaron95SE (Jan 22, 2003)

*Get a Budget Y*

Budget Exhaust in Canada......

Around 180 to your door. Does the same job..........saves money for more mods.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

How fast you want to go determines how much you'll need to spend. Intake, y-pipe, exhaust, UDP, MEVI, and stuff like that brings improvements measured in 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, maybe up to 25hp.

For more serious gains (65hp+) we're talking NOS or forced induction (Stillen supercharger kit, PFI turbo kit, etc.).

y-pipes... power gains from all of them are about the same. Pick up the budget one if you don't have to worry about rust in your area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

*budget y-pipe*

Does the budget y-pipe have the same power gains as the Cattman. Is there any web sites where I can order the budget pipe.



Thank you



Peace


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: budget y-pipe*

It's gonna be pretty close. I think the only shop selling the budget pipe is Budget exhaust themselves. Don't know if they have a website though.



hadezangyl said:


> *Does the budget y-pipe have the same power gains as the Cattman. Is there any web sites where I can order the budget pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Get a 98 Maxima with a 5-spd. It will be faster than an auto.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Check out warpspeed performance's website http://www.warpspeedperformance.com
They make a good dyno-proven mandrel bent y-pipe, competetively priced!

Also look at injen's race division cold air intake. http://www.injen.com


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

www.budgetexhaust.com

I have a budget and love it! 161.xx shipped anywhere in the US.

enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh, and I wouldn't exclude the idea of a budget exhaust except that I live in very moist/wet climate, having me worry about rust 
So I gotta pay the extra cash for T304 TIG welded stuff with no rust warranty

-Kenji


----------

